# ***5ktq Boxster [Non-S] caliper brackets V3 PROTOTYPES***



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

After much debate, investigation, headaches, and design I have finally worked out brackets for Porsche Boxster [Non-S] calipers, to be used with standard A8 312x25 mm rotors (for 5ktq). This setup is user friend b/c it is designed to fit under most 16 inch wheels that fit on the 5ktq and 89-90 200. A list of wheels that fit for this application can be found on BRIA's website.

I had to go on all the forums to get the information I needed. QuattroWorld, AudiWorld, JustFourRings, MotorGeek,VWVortex, Fourtitude, etc.

A special thank you goes out to you B5 A4 guys that helped out.

Pics of brackets taking shape:
http://forums.justfourrings.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2643#p25939


----------

